# خفايا في برنامج الأوتوكاد



## m.alkhdour (29 مايو 2010)

خفايا في برنامج الأوتوكاد 
هذه خفايا أرجو من المولا عز وجل أن يستفيد الجميع من الموضوع 



اولا هيك الامر لمعرفة اختصارات الاوامر فى الاوتوكاد والتعديل عليها حسب رغبتك او اضافة اوامر جديدة اليك هذا الامر aliasedit 

ثانيا لعمل كوبى لمخطط او موف وعلية المقاسات تلاحظ بعد موف او كوبى للبلان تغير المقاسات اليك هذا الامر dimdisassociate ثم all ثم انتر اختصارة dda 

ثالثا عند العمل فى الاوتوكاد فى البلانات الكبيرة او الثرى دى تلاحظ بطئ فى البرنامج وبطئ فى الزووم ايضا اليك هذا الامر vtoptions هتظر قائمة شيل علامات الصح اللى فيها وكدة الاوتوكاد يكون سريع وكذلك الزووم

رابعا عند رسم مخطط وبعد الانتهاء يمكنك عمل هذا الامر purge يقوم بحذف جميع الطبقات والبلوكات الغير مستخدمة مما يخفف حجم الملف 

خامسا امر align يقوم بنقل بلوك الى موضعة وليكن بلوك شباك بهذا الامر يوفر عليك عمل اسكيل وموف وروتيت لان عند عمل هذ الامر يطلب منك تحديد نقاط فتحدد النقاط الاربع للشباك مثلا ثم انتر ثم تذهب للحائط وتضغط على اربع النقاط للحائط بهذا يلائم الشباك حجمة فى المكان الجديد 

سادسا عندما تعمل هاتش لغرفة مثلا تظهر رسالة ان فى جزء فى الغرفة مفتوح وبهذا لاتستطيع عمل هاتش اليك هذا الامر pedit ثم m ثم تحدد الشكل ثم انتر ثم j وادخل مثلا رقم 1 ثم close بهذا الامر يمشى على الغرفة التى حددتها لة و ان وجد فتحة بها اقل من 1 سيقفلها لك 
واللى عنده اى اوامر خفية فليتفضل بااضافتها ليستفيد الجميع منها




1 - امر purge لحذف ما ليس له داع في الملف وتنظيفه.
4 - امر oops يقوم بالتراجع عن آخر عنصر تم حذفه
5 - أوامر oops, select last , select previous.. لا تعمل بعد Undo مباشرة 
6 - الأمر multiple يعمل على تكرر أي أمر عدد لا نهائي من المرات
7قص جزء من بلوك أو صورة دون تفجيره بأمر (ClipIt) 
2 - أمر group في الأوتوكاد
3 - ممكن تكرار اخر امر بضغط زر space (المسطرة)في الكيبورد
8 - أمر flatten لتحويل اللقطات المنظورية إلى ثنائية الأبعاد 
9 - يمكن اعادة اختيار آخر عناصر سبق اختيارها بكتابة حرف p عندما يطلب الأتوكاد اختيار عناصر.
10 - عمل باسورد لملفات الاتوكاد 
11 - فك ارتباط الأبعاد بالرسمه من dimdisassociate، إيقاف النعكاس الtext في mirror بــ mirrtext
12 - المفاتيح والاختصارات المختلفة للـ selection..
13 - أمر vtoptions لتخفيف حمل كارت الشاشة وتسريع الزووم والبان.. (أزل علامات الصح من الشاشة الناتجة..)
14 - التحكم في أداء الجهاز مع الأوتوكاد 
15 - أمر ssx يمكنك من اختيار العناصر المشابهة لعنصر ما
16 - تصدير بيانات السمات attributes أو خصائص العناصر لجدور داخل أو خارج الأوتوكاد data extraction. .....+....... مثال فيديو
17 - ترتيب العناصر والتعامل معه(cycling) وأمر draworder 
18 - الأمر النصي المقابل للأوامر التي تعمل من نوافذ حوار بإضافة "- " قبل الأمر
19 - نص يعبر عن خاصية معينة لأحد أشكال (dynamic text)......+...... مثال فيديو ......+...... طرق تحديث Dyn.Text
20 - يمكن التبديل بين trim و extend وانت علي احدهم بضغط shift 
21 - تنفيذ أوامر النظام من داخل الأوتوكاد بأمر sh
22 - جمع أرقام وطرحها مباشرة في سطر الأوامر بدون أوامر (a b c +) 
23 - جعل hatch يتجاهل كل الفتحات التي تقل عن حد معين(Ignoring Gaps).
24 - تخزين حالة الطبقات layers عند وضع معين(LayerState).
25 - الحصول على خواص هندسية متقدمة لأي مساحة مغلقة مثل مركز الثقل والمساحة و moment of enertiaمن أمر( MassProp)
26 - تغطية أي جزء من الرسم بمساحة فارغة (WipeOut).
27 - تغيير أبعاد الصور في الأوتوكاد بشكل غير متناسب تحويلها بلوك وتغيير x scale عن y scale
28 - أمر لاستعراض كل متغيرات النظام system variables الخاصة بالبرنامج ومعرفة وظيفتها
29 - تفجير البلوكاتذات السمات (attributes) بأمر burst كي لا تفقد السمات قيمها
30 - أمر aliasedit لمعرفة اختصارات الأوامر وتعديلها.
31 - أفضل امتداد لتصدير رسومات الأوتوكاد كصورة إلى الوورد (أو برامج الأوفيس) هو wmf
32 - عدّ عناصر كل نوع من الأشياء المختلفة في الرسم وتعديل خصائص النوع كله مرة واحدة من properties
33 - استخدام ALIGN كبديل عن ( rotate (reference) + scale(reference معا (يفيد لوضع أي شيء أو بلوك بحجم محدد ودوران محدد) ......+...... شرح فيديو
34 - أمر overkill لإزالة الخطوط التي فوق بعضها. 
35 - كتابة كل الرموز الممكنة على النص في أوتوكاد
36 - جعل undo يحذف مجموعة خطوات دفعة واحدة أو يتراجع حتى مرحلة معينة من الرسم
37 - حساب المساحة الإجمالية لمجموعة polylines سواء كنت متجاورة ام لا.
38 - أمر elevation يجعلك ترسم في مستوى مواز لمستوى الصفر فوقه أو تحته.
39 - استخدام thickness لجعل الخطوط تبدو كأسطح في المنظور ولرسم حوائط مجسمة و كتابة مجسمة سريعة وتحولها لمجسمات حقيقية بــ convtodolid 
40 - أمر TxtExp لتفجير النصوص إلى خطوط
41 - عمل مساحة خالية خلف النصوص تغطي ما تحتها Background mask خلف النصوص تغطي ما تحتها..
42- كتابة النصوص على قوس في الأوتوكاد باستخدام أمر ArcText
43 -نقل الأشكال من model spsce من الـ(ViewPorts) إلى الــ Paper space والعكس أي بين الورقة والرسم بأمر ChSpace
44 - إعادة مستطيل تحرير النصوص الذي كان قبل 2006 بتغيير قيمة المتغير DTextEd إلى 1 لأخينا المصراوي
45 - تحرير البلوكات أو المراجع الخارجية Xrefs في مكانها باختيار البلوك ثم كتابة Refedit
46 - أمري Divide و Measure يمكنهما توزيع بلوك على الخط أو المنحنى بدل تقسيمه بنقط؟ وأيضا هنا شرح لأخينا المصراوي
47 - متغير ModeMacro لإظهار نص مكان الإحداثيات في شريط حالة الأوتوكاد 
48 - تدوير كل أركان الــ PolyLine مرة واحدة أو عمل Chamfer لها باستخدام خيار p اختصارا ل PlyLine في أمري Fillet وChamfer
49 - أمر Overkill لمسح الخطوط التي فوق بعضها. لأخينا Dib_Card
50 - نسخ أشكال من داخل البلوك إلى الرسم بأمر NCopy
51 -استبدال بلوك بآخر في الرسم باستخدام أمر blockreplace
52 - حفظ كل الرسومات المفتوحة حاليا باستخدام أمر saveall وإغلاقها كلها مرة واحدة بأمر closeall 
53 - رسم مستطيل مستدير الأركان مباشرة وبأمر rectangle
54 - فصل الهاتشات الغير ملتصقة باختيار create separate hatches
55 - عمل offset للأشكال في الطبقة Layer التي التي تقف عليها بدلا من الطبقة الأصلية للشكل من خيار l في offset
56 - لإزالة التكسير من المنحنيات عند الطباعة غير dispsilh من 0 الى 1من أخينا rauasee
57 -امر solprof يمكنك من اخذ واجهة تختارها لمنظور مجسم ما بشرط العمل داخلviewport في أحد Layout Tabs من أخينا Ismail
58 - ملفات DXF هي منلفات نصية وحجمها أكبر من ملفات DWG المناظرة إلا أنها عند ضغطها يكون حجمها أصغر من DWG المضغوطة
60 - رسم مستطيل مائل بأمر Rectangle بإدارة المحاور أولا..

61 - استخدام أمر QDIM لكتابة الأبعاد على المائل


62 - كتابة Dynmic Feild داخل الــ Attribute بضغط كليك يمين واختيار Insert Feild داخل مربع التحرير
63 - إضافة Vertex جديد لأي PolyLine موجود
64 - جعل حجم ال Dimension يعدل نفسه بحيث يصبح مقاساته تابعة ل LauOut بصرف النظر عن مقياس الـ ViewPort (دون استعمال الـAnnotation Scale) 
65 - جعل ألوان العناصر داخل أي بلوك ByBlock وليس ByLayer كما هي العادة فإن هذه العناصر تأخذ لون لاير البلوك
66 -أن Area هو أمر ومتغير نظام في نفس الوقت؟
67- عندما تحاول رسم خط أو مستطيل، وتدخل النقطة الأولى، وتحاول إدخال إحداثيات النقطة الثانية، يتم حساب إحدايياتها بالنسبة لنقطة الأصل، وأحيانا يتم حسابها بالنسبة للنقطة السابقة.. فما الذي يتحكم في ذلك؟
68- أن الآلة الحاسبة ي الأوتوكاد تحتوي أداة بسيطة للتحويل بين مختلف أنواع الوحدات؟
69 - يمكنك العمل على كامل مساحة الشاشة وألغاء أشرطة الأدوات
70- يمكنك تغيير اسم كثير من الأشياء مثل البلوكات في الأوتوكاد من قائمة Format => Rename
71- أنه عند عمل CopyClip أو (Control+C) من ملف لآخر قد يحدث ما لا يحمد عقباه؟؟؟
72-أن أمر (Match properties (ma يمكنك أن تجعله ينقل مجموعة خصائص فقط دون غيرها؟؟
73- أن أوامر Rotate و Scale يمكنها عمل نسخة من الأشياء المدارة أو المكبرة ؟؟
74- أن متغير OFFSETGAPTYPE يغير الطريقة التي يتم بها عمل OFFSET للأركان في الـ PolyLines إلى دوائر وشطفات؟
75- أنه يمكنك رسم دائرة في الأوتوكاد بدلالة ثلاثة مماسات
76- أنه عند إدراج بلوك وكتابة اسمه، إذا لم يكن البلوك موجودا في الرسم فإن الأوتوكاد يبحث عنه في مجلد الـ Support .. ؟ما فائدة ذلك وما معناه؟؟
77- أنه يمكنك جعل كتابة الDimension تغطي ما تحتها بنفس لون الخلفية؟
78- هل تعلم أن الأوتوكاد يمكنه إجراء تدقيق لغوي للكلمات (الإنجليزية طبعا) ؟؟
79-أنه يمكنك الاستعاضة عن كل أقواس البوليلاين بخطوط مستقيمة في خطوة واحدة؟؟
80- هل تعلم أنه يمكنك تعديل كل الـ Attributes قي الملف دفعة واحدة؟؟
81- هناك إمكانية حساب الإضاءة غير المباشرة في الأ,توكاد؟؟ Indirect Illumination and final gather ؟؟
82- منظور سريع ليه لاختبار الإضاءة والخامات ....... ملف الأوتوكاد (والملفات المستخدمة فيه).. وحدات الملف هي البوصة، مما يترتب عليه الحاجة لتغيير مقاسات الخامة 
83- أن الأوتوكاد يمكنه فهم الشفاية الموجودة في الصور(Masks & Alpha channe
84-أنه ابتداء من أوتوكاد 2007 ما عدت تحتاج لجمع وطرح الكتل لعمل الفتحات والبروزات؟؟؟؟
85- أنك إذا أردت إعادة الملف إلى وضعه عند آخر Save يمكنك استخدام أمر Revert؟
86- ان امر Dimscale يغير مقياس الابعاد ككل .........القرقورى
87 -هل تعلم أنه يمكنك ربط أي عنصر في الرسم بأي ملف خارجي (بحيث يؤدي ضغط كنترول مع كليك على العنصر لفتح الملف)؟
88- هل تعلم أنه يمكنك إلغاء "الإظهار" الذي يقوم به الأوتوكاد للاختيار Selection highlighting كليا، أو إلغاؤه للأجسام الكبيرة فقط مثل الهاتش؟
89- كيف يمكنك تصدير رسمة خطوط على شكل صورة من الكاد بأقل مساحة ممكنة ؟
90- هل تعلم أنه ابتداء من أوتوكاد 2007 يمكنك تغيير نظام الـ Mapping الخاص بأي عنصر (كيفية إسقاط الخامات أو الماتريال عليه):
91- هل تعلم أنه يمكنك دمج مجوعة طبقات Layers في طبقة واحدة؟
92- أنه يمكنك زيادة دقة الـ Preview الذي يخزن في ملفات الأوتوكاد (والذي يظهر عند عمل view => thumbnail في متصفح وندوز)؟
93- أحيانا ما ينتج عن عمليات الاتحاد والطرح، كتل منفصلة فراغيا لكنها ما زالت مرتبطة ببعضها، فهل تعلم أن هناك أمرا يفصلها؟
94- أن أمر RevCloud والذي يقوم برسم شكل يشبه السحابة (يستخدمه الاستشاري كإطار للملاحظات لإظهارها) يمكنه رسم الشكل بمظهرين مختلفين؟
95- نه يمكنك كتابة مجموعة أوامر في ملف نصي ثم أخذها Copy & Paste لسطر الأوامر فيتم تنفيذها جميعا؟
96- أن أن الأوتوكاد فيه أمرين مختلفين:Explode و XPlode (بدون e)؟
97- هل تعلم أنه يمكنك إخفاء جميع الـ Attributes في الملف في خطوة واحدة (أو إظهارها جميعا بصرف النظر عن كونها مخفيه من عدمه)؟
98- أنه يمكنك تحويل الطبقات في ملف ما لتنطبق مع الطبقات في ملف آخر في الاسم والمواصفات بأمر LayTrans
99- أحيانا ما يظهر الـ Grid على مساحة معينة فقط في الاوتوكاد، فهل تعلم كيف يمكنك إظهار باقي الشبكة؟
100- أنه يمكنك محاذاة كتابة الأبعاد إلى يمين أو يسار خط الأبعاد أو خارجه؟


----------



## m.alkhdour (29 مايو 2010)

تنويه الموضوع منقول


----------



## hermione (31 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed2009 (1 يونيو 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## archo.m (2 يونيو 2010)

انا اشتركت في المنتدى مخصوص عشان اقولك جزاك الله خيرااااااااااا كثيرا على هذه المعلومات الرائعة


----------



## المهندسة ريتاج (2 يونيو 2010)

ميرسي الك كتيييييييييييييييير


----------



## عصام بديوي (3 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
اشكر محبتك


----------



## روعه (3 يونيو 2010)

شكرا كثير
جزاك الله خير


----------



## م/محمد حكور (3 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا
والف شكر يابشمهندس


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (6 يونيو 2010)

ويه ويه ويه !!!
كل ده
ده الأوتوكاد كله يا بني
جزاك الله خير


----------



## رشيد يعقوب (7 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا...........


----------



## samir86 (9 يونيو 2010)

مشكووور اخي الكريم


----------



## Barwary76 (9 يونيو 2010)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## بن ضو (10 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## safa aldin (23 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## arc_sherif_81 (24 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## Mastermind_00 (24 يونيو 2010)

موضوع جميل
جزاك الله خيرا اخي


----------



## radiah (25 يونيو 2010)

ظننتني اعرف تقريبا كل شئ عن الاوتوكاد شكرا على المعلومات ستفيدني انشاء الله


----------



## arch_fatima (25 يونيو 2010)

أشكرك جزيل الشكر يا أخي.لقد استفدت منها بشكل كبير .. وبانتظار جديدك المتميز


----------



## الحائر فى السماء (26 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ramadan250 (3 يوليو 2010)

لو سمحتم عايذ اعمل باسورد لملف اتوكاد ياريت اى حد يفيدنى


----------



## mostafammy (3 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## sahli86 (3 يوليو 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## Do0o0lar (6 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خير ^^


----------



## memo110 (7 يوليو 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً , وفقك الله , وجزاك خيراً .


----------



## naplosy (8 يوليو 2010)

ماشاء الله عليك وجزاك الله خيرا ...


----------



## سارا الحلوة (8 يوليو 2010)

كتر خيرك كتيييييييييير وربنا يجعلها فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## A.ISSO (9 يوليو 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## safa aldin (3 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## امانى محيى الدين (12 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا ياباشمهندس وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## رسول الفهد (12 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## أبو الحسن80 (12 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور جدا


----------



## malakmama (12 أكتوبر 2010)

Merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## mrtaha (14 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## hanykingo (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا
والف شكر يابشمهندس*


----------



## مهندس ابو رشاد (15 أكتوبر 2010)

م/محمد حكور قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا
> والف شكر يابشمهندس


 جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااا


----------



## مهندس فادي قيصر (16 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمود شريف (16 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهند صاحب العوادي (16 أكتوبر 2010)

احسسسسسسسسسسسسسسنت


----------



## theblackangel87 (16 أكتوبر 2010)

واااااااااااو روعه وعاشت ايدك


----------



## eng_mais (16 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء فعلا معلومات غاية في الروعة


----------



## hamza2010 (17 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## م.ابومشاري (17 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لك ع المجهود الرائع......
عندي اضافة امرين اليوم تعلمتو......
laywalk : وهو لفصل طبقات الرسومات عن بعض 
تغيير اتجاه ال ucs :axis ثم اختيار اتجاه x-axis ثم plan ثم Enter مرتين


----------



## اللوووورد (17 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يكرمك


----------



## رائد11 (18 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك على جهودك


----------



## محمدعبدالعزيززيد (18 أكتوبر 2010)

تاٍِ{تشسلرتشسلار تشسرلا يشببرلا شربشنسير شسيبهر شسيبنر شسنيبر شسنيرات شنسيببترا شسرتتنشسي شسنيبتش شنسيبتا شبسيرلت شسيبلا شسيب شتسيب شستنباعغبصم


----------



## ملك سمير طاهر محمد (22 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ازهرى21 (27 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (7 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله عنا خير وجزي من نقلت عنه الموضوع خيرا وغفر لكما ولوالديكم


----------



## مهندس ألأجيال (12 يناير 2011)

Very Good 
Thank You


----------



## Ar_Fatani (13 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم
في حالة وجود الكثير من الخطوط في الملف على احداثيات x,y,z هل يوجدأمر لجعل احداثيات z صفر من مرة واحدة؟
وشكرا


----------



## فائز ابوزيد (13 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng_elsayed1 (14 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المجبري جالو (14 يناير 2011)

_مشكوووووور_


----------



## safa aldin (14 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mostafammy (14 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## غادة عبد الكريم (14 يناير 2011)

الف شكرررررررررررررر


----------



## غادة عبد الكريم (14 يناير 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررين


----------



## مهندس أحمدالسالم (15 يناير 2011)

مشكور على هذا الجهد ... فعلا هذه من خفايا ألأوتوكاد


----------



## ايمن ناجى (10 مايو 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووور جداااااااا


----------



## Lubna (10 مايو 2011)

اشكرك.. افدتني كثيرا


----------



## GENIUS LION (10 مايو 2011)

*ممتاز*

:63:

موضوع شيق ومفيد ...........

نريد موسوعة شاملة للأتوكاد 2010 او ما بعده

كذلك الباتش الخاص باتوكاد 2012


وشكرا

:11:


----------



## أبو خالد المصري (10 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك وزادك من علمه و فضله في الدنيا والآخرة


----------



## يزن العرابي (18 يونيو 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## tanyaaladol (18 يونيو 2011)

تسلم جزاك الله خير على المعلومات بجد استفدت كثير مشكور


----------



## yassin_ma (18 يونيو 2011)

والله انا المنتدى فيه ناس قمة في الروعة ومنهم انت
شكراعلى المعلومات القيمة


----------



## عاشق السهر (19 يونيو 2011)

يعطيك الف عافيه عالملف


----------



## م عبدالله الحربي (29 يونيو 2011)

جزااااك الله الف خير


----------



## Designer_DZ (30 يونيو 2011)

لكن جربتها كلها ولا تعمل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ AutoCAD ENG


----------



## علاء يوسف (5 يوليو 2011)

جزيل الشكر


----------



## architect one (6 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## لهون لهونى (8 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله


----------



## البندقداري (9 يوليو 2011)

تم الحفظ وشكرا ليك جدا أخيك بيبرس


----------



## arch_hamada (15 يوليو 2011)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*​


----------



## م\فارس (16 يوليو 2011)

:77:شكرا جزيل على المعلومات ,افادتنى كتير


----------



## sherif_shekoo (19 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## علاء يوسف (19 يوليو 2011)

مشكوور


----------



## نادية جبار (26 يوليو 2011)

شكرا على هذه المعلوماااااات القيمة وجزاااااااااك الله خيرااااااااااا


----------



## abu nawaf 2 (10 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عاشق المعمار (10 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## alblay (22 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## rasheaid (22 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng.a.i (24 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا
شكرا كتيييييييير الك


----------



## m.alkhdour (18 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا لكم على المرور و جزا الله خيرا من نقلت عنهو الموضوع


----------



## esam salmany (18 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل الخير وذادك


----------



## sunbl (2 نوفمبر 2011)

thaaaaaaaaaaanx alot


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (4 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## engahm1 (4 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس
*
*دا الكاد طلع ولا مغارة علي بابا*​


----------



## مهندسةالديكورنانا (4 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## مهند هلال (4 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير وزادك من علمه انة هو السميع العليم


----------



## m.alkhdour (4 نوفمبر 2011)

امين 
شكرا مهند هلال و لكل من شارك


----------



## ramez_matar (9 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## مهندس رافع خضر (15 يناير 2012)

*
*​*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## أحمد ألمهندس (15 يناير 2012)

*مشــــــــــــــــــــكـــــــــــــــــــــور وبـــــــــــــــــــارك ألله فيك *


----------



## كيرو عبده (26 يناير 2012)

تسلم أيدك يا بشمهندس


----------



## مثنى جاسم (6 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## صقر الهندسه (8 فبراير 2012)

الف شكر


----------



## ابو دانية الصغيرة (8 فبراير 2012)

شكراً ياأحبتي


----------



## al batsh (14 فبراير 2012)

زادك الله علما نافعا وخلقا حسنا


----------



## sendbad2011 (15 فبراير 2012)

انا تخصص مدنى ..بس بجد الموضووووع مفيد جدا جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الغليبي (22 فبراير 2012)

ياباشا تسلم عيونك 

وجزاك الله الف خير​


----------



## Abu Hammad (24 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله مليون مليون مليون خير


----------



## احمد حسن علام (26 فبراير 2012)

شكرا لك يا اخى العزيز


----------



## osssama (27 فبراير 2012)

كل الشكر لا يفى مجهودك حقه
فبارك الله فيك ولك


----------



## BAHAA NASR (28 فبراير 2012)

بعد ازنك يااخى وجدت هذا الموضوع فى منتدى اخر بتاريخ 23/8/2008
بمنتدى http://forums.cgway.net/cg12647/

ونريد منك التوضيح




قص جزء من بلوك أو صورة دون تفجيره بأمر (ClipIt)
أمر group في الأوتوكاد
امر purge لحذف ما ليس له داع في الملف وتنظيفه.
امر oops يقوم بالتراجع عن آخر عنصر تم حذفه
أوامر oops, select last , select previous.. لا تعمل بعد Undo مباشرة 
الأمر multiple يعمل على تكرر أي أمر عدد لا نهائي من المرات
ممكن تكرار اخر امر بضغط زر space (المسطرة)في الكيبورد
أمر flatten لتحويل اللقطات المنظورية إلى ثنائية الأبعاد 
يمكن اعادة اختيار آخر عناصر سبق اختيارها بكتابة حرف p عندما يطلب الأتوكاد اختيار عناصر.
عمل باسورد لملفات الاتوكاد 
فك ارتباط الأبعاد بالرسمه من dimdisassociate، إيقاف النعكاس الtext في mirror بــ mirrtext
المفاتيح والاختصارات المختلفة للـ selection..
أمر vtoptions لتخفيف حمل كارت الشاشة وتسريع الزووم والبان.. (أزل علامات الصح من الشاشة الناتجة..)
التحكم في أداء الجهاز مع الأوتوكاد 
أمر ssx يمكنك من اختيار العناصر المشابهة لعنصر ما
تصدير بيانات السمات attributes أو خصائص العناصر لجدور داخل أو خارج الأوتوكاد data extraction. .....+....... مثال فيديو
ترتيب العناصر والتعامل معه(cycling) وأمر draworder 
الأمر النصي المقابل للأوامر التي تعمل من نوافذ حوار بإضافة "- " قبل الأمر
نص يعبر عن خاصية معينة لأحد أشكال (dynamic text)......+...... مثال فيديو ......+...... طرق تحديث Dyn.Text
يمكن التبديل بين trim و extend وانت علي احدهم بضغط shift 
تنفيذ أوامر النظام من داخل الأوتوكاد بأمر sh
جمع أرقام وطرحها مباشرة في سطر الأوامر بدون أوامر (a b c +)
جعل hatch يتجاهل كل الفتحات التي تقل عن حد معين(Ignoring Gaps).
تخزين حالة الطبقات layers عند وضع معين(LayerState).
الحصول على خواص هندسية متقدمة لأي مساحة مغلقة مثل مركز الثقل والمساحة و moment of enertiaمن أمر( MassProp)
تغطية أي جزء من الرسم بمساحة فارغة (WipeOut).
تغيير أبعاد الصور في الأوتوكاد بشكل غير متناسب تحويلها بلوك وتغيير x scale عن y scale
أمر لاستعراض كل متغيرات النظام system variables الخاصة بالبرنامج ومعرفة وظيفتها
تفجير البلوكاتذات السمات (attributes) بأمر burst كي لا تفقد السمات قيمها
أمر aliasedit لمعرفة اختصارات الأوامر وتعديلها.
أفضل امتداد لتصدير رسومات الأوتوكاد كصورة إلى الوورد (أو برامج الأوفيس) هو wmf
عدّ عناصر كل نوع من الأشياء المختلفة في الرسم وتعديل خصائص النوع كله مرة واحدة من properties
استخدام ALIGN كبديل عن ( rotate (reference) + scale(reference معا (يفيد لوضع أي شيء أو بلوك بحجم محدد ودوران محدد) ..+.. شرح فيديو
أمر overkill لإزالة الخطوط التي فوق بعضها.
كتابة كل الرموز الممكنة على النص في أوتوكاد
جعل undo يحذف مجموعة خطوات دفعة واحدة أو يتراجع حتى مرحلة معينة من الرسم
حساب المساحة الإجمالية لمجموعة polylines سواء كنت متجاورة ام لا.
أمر elevation يجعلك ترسم في مستوى مواز لمستوى الصفر فوقه أو تحته.
استخدام thickness لجعل الخطوط تبدو كأسطح في المنظور ولرسم حوائط مجسمة و كتابة مجسمة سريعة وتحولها لمجسمات حقيقية بــ convtodolid 
أمر TxtExp لتفجير النصوص إلى خطوط
عمل مساحة خالية خلف النصوص تغطي ما تحتها Background mask خلف النصوص تغطي ما تحتها..
كتابة النصوص على قوس في الأوتوكاد باستخدام أمر ArcText
نقل الأشكال من model spsce من الـ(ViewPorts) إلى الــ Paper space والعكس أي بين الورقة والرسم بأمر ChSpace
إعادة مستطيل تحرير النصوص الذي كان قبل 2006 بتغيير قيمة المتغير DTextEd إلى 1لأخينا المصراوي
تحرير البلوكات أو المراجع الخارجية Xrefs في مكانها باختيار البلوك ثم كتابة Refedit
أمري Divide و Measure يمكنهما توزيع بلوك على الخط أو المنحنى بدل تقسيمه بنقط؟ وأيضا هنا شرح لأخينا المصراوي
متغير ModeMacro لإظهار نص مكان الإحداثيات في شريط حالة الأوتوكاد
تدوير كل أركان الــ PolyLine مرة واحدة أو عمل Chamfer لها باستخدام خيار p اختصارا ل PlyLine في أمري Fillet وChamfer
أمر Overkill لمسح الخطوط التي فوق بعضها. لأخينا Dib_Card
عد كل أنواع البلوكات في الرسم بأمر بسيط هو bcount
نسخ أشكال من داخل البلوك إلى الرسم بأمر NCopy
استبدال بلوك بآخر في الرسم باستخدام أمر blockreplace
حفظ كل الرسومات المفتوحة حاليا باستخدام أمر saveall وإغلاقها كلها مرة واحدة بأمر closeall 
رسم مستطيل مستدير الأركان مباشرة وبأمرrectangle
فصل الهاتشات الغير ملتصقة باختيار create separate hatches
عمل offset للأشكال في الطبقة Layer التي التي تقف عليها بدلا من الطبقة الأصلية للشكل من خيار l في offset
لإزالة التكسير من المنحنيات عند الطباعة غير dispsilh من 0 الى 1من أخينا rauasee
امر solprof يمكنك من اخذ واجهة تختارها لمنظور مجسم ما بشرط العمل داخلviewport في أحد Layout Tabsمن أخينا Ismail
ملفات DXF هي منلفات نصية وحجمها أكبر من ملفات DWG المناظرة إلا أنها عند ضغطها يكون حجمها أصغر من DWG المضغوطةرسم مستطيل
مائل بأمر Rectangle بإدارة المحاور أولا..
استخدام أمر QDIM لكتابة الأبعاد على المائل
كتابة Dynmic Feild داخل الــ Attribute بضغط كليك يمين واختيار Insert Feild داخل مربع التحري
إضافة Vertex جديد لأي PolyLine موجود
جعل حجم ال Dimension يعدل نفسه بحيث يصبح مقاساته تابعة ل LauOut بصرف النظر عن مقياس الـ ViewPort (دون استعمال الـAnnotation Scale) 
جعل ألوان العناصر داخل أي بلوك ByBlock وليس ByLayer كما هي العادة فإن هذه العناصر تأخذ لون لاير البلوك
أن Area هو أمر ومتغير نظام في نفس الوقت؟
عندما تحاول رسم خط أو مستطيل، وتدخل النقطة الأولى، وتحاول إدخال إحداثيات النقطة الثانية، يتم حساب إحدايياتها بالنسبة لنقطة الأصل، وأحيانا يتم حسابها بالنسبة للنقطة السابقة.. فما الذي يتحكم في ذلك؟
أن الآلة الحاسبة ي الأوتوكاد تحتوي أداة بسيطة للتحويل بين مختلف أنواع الوحدات؟
يمكنك العمل على كامل مساحة الشاشة وألغاء أشرطة الأدوات
يمكنك تغيير اسم كثير من الأشياء مثل البلوكات في الأوتوكاد من قائمة Format => Rename
أنه عند عمل CopyClip أو (Control+C) من ملف لآخر قد يحدث ما لا يحمد عقباه؟؟؟
7أن أمر (Match properties (ma يمكنك أن تجعله ينقل مجموعة خصائص فقط دون غيرها؟؟
أن أوامر Rotate و Scale يمكنها عمل نسخة من الأشياء المدارة أو المكبرة ؟؟
أن متغير OFFSETGAPTYPE يغير الطريقة التي يتم بها عمل OFFSET للأركان في الـ PolyLines إلى دوائر وشطفات؟
أنه يمكنك رسم دائرة في الأوتوكاد بدلالة ثلاثة مماسات
أنه عند إدراج بلوك وكتابة اسمه، إذا لم يكن البلوك موجودا في الرسم فإن الأوتوكاد يبحث عنه في مجلد الـ Support .. ؟ما فائدة ذلك وما معناه؟؟
أنه يمكنك جعل كتابة الDimension تغطي ما تحتها بنفس لون الخلفية؟
هل تعلم أن الأوتوكاد يمكنه إجراء تدقيق لغوي للكلمات (الإنجليزية طبعا) ؟؟
أنه يمكنك الاستعاضة عن كل أقواس البوليلاين بخطوط مستقيمة في خطوة واحدة؟؟
هل تعلم أنه يمكنك تعديل كل الـ Attributes قي الملف دفعة واحدة؟؟
هناك إمكانية حساب الإضاءة غير المباشرة في الأ,توكاد؟؟ Indirect Illumination and final gather ؟؟
منظور سريع ليه لاختبار الإضاءة والخامات ....... ملف الأوتوكاد (والملفات المستخدمة فيه).. وحدات الملف هي البوصة، مما يترتب عليه الحاجة لتغيير مقاسات الخامة 
أن الأوتوكاد يمكنه فهم الشفاية الموجودة في الصور(Masks & Alpha channe
أنه ابتداء من أوتوكاد 2007 ما عدت تحتاج لجمع وطرح الكتل لعمل الفتحات والبروزات؟؟؟؟
أنك إذا أردت إعادة الملف إلى وضعه عند آخر Save يمكنك استخدام أمر Revert؟
ان امر Dimscale يغير مقياس الابعاد ككل .........القرقورى
هل تعلم أنه يمكنك ربط أي عنصر في الرسم بأي ملف خارجي (بحيث يؤدي ضغط كنترول مع كليك على العنصر لفتح الملف)؟
هل تعلم أنه يمكنك إلغاء "الإظهار" الذي يقوم به الأوتوكاد للاختيار Selection highlighting كليا، أو إلغاؤه للأجسام الكبيرة فقط مثل الهاتش؟
كيف يمكنك تصدير رسمة خطوط على شكل صورة من الكاد بأقل مساحة ممكنة ؟
هل تعلم أنه ابتداء من أوتوكاد 2007 يمكنك تغيير نظام الـ Mapping الخاص بأي عنصر (كيفية إسقاط الخامات أو الماتريال عليه):
هل تعلم أنه يمكنك دمج مجوعة طبقات Layers في طبقة واحدة؟
أنه يمكنك زيادة دقة الـ Preview الذي يخزن في ملفات الأوتوكاد (والذي يظهر عند عمل view => thumbnail في متصفح وندوز)؟
أحيانا ما ينتج عن عمليات الاتحاد والطرح، كتل منفصلة فراغيا لكنها ما زالت مرتبطة ببعضها، فهل تعلم أن هناك أمرا يفصلها؟
أن أمر RevCloud والذي يقوم برسم شكل يشبه السحابة (يستخدمه الاستشاري كإطار للملاحظات لإظهارها) يمكنه رسم الشكل بمظهرين مختلفين؟
انه يمكنك كتابة مجموعة أوامر في ملف نصي ثم أخذها Copy & Paste لسطر الأوامر فيتم تنفيذها جميعا؟
أن أن الأوتوكاد فيه أمرين مختلفين:Explode و XPlode (بدون e)؟
هل تعلم أنه يمكنك إخفاء جميع الـ Attributes في الملف في خطوة واحدة (أو إظهارها جميعا بصرف النظر عن كونها مخفيه من عدمه)؟
أنه يمكنك تحويل الطبقات في ملف ما لتنطبق مع الطبقات في ملف آخر في الاسم والمواصفات بأمر LayTrans
أحيانا ما يظهر الـ Grid على مساحة معينة فقط في الاوتوكاد، فهل تعلم كيف يمكنك إظهار باقي الشبكة؟
أنه يمكنك محاذاة كتابة الأبعاد إلى يمين أو يسار خط الأبعاد أو خارجه؟


----------



## نضال 2 (29 فبراير 2012)

ما شاء الله مجهود طيب .. بارك الله فيكم


----------



## tiona154f5 (2 مارس 2012)

Related articles： 653 chanel handbags chanel What if people take to wearing $20,000 gold and platinum wristwatches in Panama? How will the thieves react to that? One can make a temptation readily for some thief by wearing a $20,chanel bags,000 watch in a country where the average wage is $300 a month A man simply aims to look good and wears clothes that compliment his personality and enhance his good features The exhibition had 7 flat screen TV抯, each screen showed the 7 steps in making the handbag, (cut, quilting, assembly,chanel store, shaping, turning out, chain and leather, packing) it was all fascinating and mesmerizing,http://www.2012replicachanelhottest.com! Basically the cutting and stitching is all done by specially designed machine tools and 80% of the total production time is spent on the prep work involving over 180 stagesFashion is like fashion being


----------



## سلاسا (9 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## jirar (21 مايو 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## Eng.zeky (23 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك


----------



## سحرالشرق (13 أغسطس 2012)

نفع الله بك .. وجزاك الف خير ^^


----------



## eng amona (13 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng.nada zahran (16 أغسطس 2012)

*شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات القيمة , جزاك الله كل خير , افدتنى كثيرا جدا و ألف شكر *


----------



## eng_ezdien (16 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله ألف خير على احسانك


----------



## abudreen (19 أغسطس 2012)

الله يباركلك في علمك و مسعاك...شكرا


----------



## ismiel (23 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً يا هندسة


----------



## ahmed elsharkawy (28 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## محمودشيتا (8 مارس 2013)

الله يكرمك ويسترها معاك


----------



## MeMo001 (15 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## omar maher (17 مارس 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## waleedghanim (20 مارس 2013)

ولو حتى منقول مشكووووووووووور على الإفاده


----------



## khaled102 (20 مارس 2013)

شكراا كتييير ..​


----------



## هيثم فاروق (26 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خير .. اوامر مفيده فعلا


----------

